
Show HN: Metro – What if users generated their own data? - rorytbyrne
https://getmetro.co
======
yantcuento
Hmm, how much trust and control can I have over the data I am generating?

This sounds like it could open huge possibilities in a lot of industries,
provided there's transparency.

~~~
rorytbyrne
You have full control. Data generation is opt-in, on a per-project basis, and
you can pause data generation whenever you want.

The data is generated by plugins called DataSources, which are community-made
and open-source. Since the community owns the data generation code, there is
less of an incentive to make something untrustworthy, and it's a lot more
difficult since the code is open source.

Transparency is key here. I think that once we have a transparent and fair
foundation for sharing user-generated data, we can build some really cool
stuff with data that was never possible before.

